# 29 gallon tank... thinking buffalo heads...



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

is there any kind of cichlid out there that would go good in a 29 gallon tank with a pair of buffalo heads...

also, can people post there tanks of 29 gallonsish that house buffalo heads...
thanks.


----------

